# Ab 330



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (30. Januar 2008)

Hi, bin Schmied 330 (Waffen,Schwert) komm jetzt nicht weiter, hab gelesen Leute kommen bis 355 mit Wetzsteinen zurecht (grau ???) dann andere ab 340 mit bestimmten Rezepten, die man von bestimmten Lehrern bekommt ??

Vielen Dank byE


----------



## Fleshripper (31. Januar 2008)

330-335: Teufelseisenbrustplatte (beim BC Lehrer, zB in der Ehrenfeste, klar)
335-340: Adamantitbeil (Pläne gibt's in Shattrath, aber nicht immer)
340-345: Geringe Rune des Abschirmens (oder so, Pläne gibt's für die Allianz in der Wildhammerfeste, Schattenmondtal)
345-350: Wieder Adamantitbeil
350-360: Adamantitgewichtsstein (Pläne bei der Expedition des Cenarius, wenn man Respektvoll erreicht hat)
360-375: Aldor / Seher- Items, Teufelsstahlsetteile (am besten Handschuhe) oder sonstwas ;-)

So ähnlich hab ich's auch gemacht.


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (31. Januar 2008)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> 330-335: Teufelseisenbrustplatte (beim BC Lehrer, zB in der Ehrenfeste, klar)
> 335-340: Adamantitbeil (Pläne gibt's in Shattrath, aber nicht immer)
> 340-345: Geringe Rune des Abschirmens (oder so, Pläne gibt's für die Allianz in der Wildhammerfeste, Schattenmondtal)
> 345-350: Wieder Adamantitbeil
> ...




Danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (31. Januar 2008)

xXxMaStErBoYxXx schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ps:Um "EXP.CENARIUS" Respektvoll zu bekommen, muss man in Silithus Questen ?

ByE


----------



## sarika (1. Februar 2008)

nein. in silitus gewinnt man ruf für den cirkel des cenarius. wenn man für die expedition des cenarius ruf haben will, muß man in den zangarmarschen questen und die inis dort machen (tiefensumpf, dampfkammer und sklaven).


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2008)

also die rune der abschirmung is bei mir mit skill 340 grau und bringt keinen skill 
was soll ich machen??


----------



## kuckif95 (7. Februar 2008)

kann eigentlich net sein aber dann nehm das

345-350: Wieder Adamantitbeil


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (7. Februar 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> kann eigentlich net sein aber dann nehm das
> 
> 345-350: Wieder Adamantitbeil




340-345 Ist hier der Geringer Zauberschutz der Abschirmung gemeint ?? Von "MARIE STEINHAND" ?? in Wildhammerfeste ?


----------



## kuckif95 (8. Februar 2008)

jop


----------



## i am legend (21. Mai 2008)

wie siehts für die horde aus ?


----------



## Henner3k (23. Mai 2008)

Kann euch nur empfehlen, ständig in die krypta zu rennen und das Rezept für "Teufelsstahlhandschuhe" zu farmen.. die innie geht schnell und bei mir isses beim ca 10. mal gedropped und ist vom Herstellungspreis unschlagbar. Damit hab ich bis 375 geskilled..
 von 350 bis 360 ist Rune Des Abschirmens zu emfehlen, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben gibts die bei der expedition des cenarius ab respektvoll

Gruß,
Henner


----------

